# Where can I find belly shirts?



## LaurelLiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey ladies,
I take bellydancing classes and I'm looking for a top for a recital costume. My friend and I don't want to have to buy one of the very expensive beaded tops, but would rather just find a solid color shirt that shows the belly.

Does anyone know where I could find something like this? Preferably cap sleeves (but sleeveless is ok), v-neck (scoop is ok), and of course it must be belly-baring. I found this photo on a Danskin site, but they only had pink and black. We need blue or purple.






Anyone have any ideas for us? I know its a specific thing to look for but we need help!

Thanks!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 11, 2008)

I know that on Ebay there are some sellers, locally and internationally that specialize in belly dancing costumes.  When I do my search, put in the word *choli* (blouse that is customarily worn under a sari)  I saw this one on auction for $3.99, don't know if there is a money conversion, but that seems quite inexpensive for a beautiful top.  

R/BLUE BELLY DANCE BELLYDANCING mirror TRIBAL CHOLI TOP - eBay (item 270210438144 end time Feb-11-08 12:08:53 PST)


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 11, 2008)

Try American Apparel:
Baby Rib Crop T - T-shirts - American Apparel Online Store


----------



## LaurelLiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the good suggestions!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 13, 2008)

If cholis don't work for you, Sharifwear has some beautiful tie boleros. A little pricey, but they are gorgeous


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to be a dancer and used to be crazy about spending money on dance clothes, so I suggest discountdancesupply.com and for bright colors I've always liked Dancewear Solutions: Dancewear at Dancewear Solutions

HTH


----------

